# Difference between male vs female haunters



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you think male haunters are more serious/gruesome and female haunters tend to be more cute and clever? Just something I was thinking about looking at everyones web sites....what your take on this?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

to quote my wife..."Halloween is.....NOT.....CUTE!" She despises the cutesy displays, but then again she has to put up with my stuff all year long, so maybe she is just a bit biased.....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I myself ( female) do not like "cutsey" at all for Halloween for haunted houses, or my displays.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree that Halloween is definitely not cute. I don't use gore, though. I prefer a high creepiness factor. I don't know if this is a M/F thing - the members here prove that! LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Gendar has no bearing on how a person views halloween. To say males are more gruesome and females cute is about the same as saying girls cant play with toy trucks and boy cant play with dolls (sorry, action figures).


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Im not saying one way or the other- just trying to start conversation- I wasnt stating my personal opinion


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I enjoy cute for my 2 year old son and the younger tots. For myself, I also enjoy scary as do most adults I think.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Otaku said:


> I agree that Halloween is definitely not cute. I don't use gore, though. I prefer a high creepiness factor. I don't know if this is a M/F thing - the members here prove that! LOL


This best describes my tastes as well.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think the difference between women and men haunters are, men are more prone to leave the tomb lid up more than women.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I think the difference between women and men haunters are, men are more prone to leave the tomb lid up more than women.


I strongly agree I really wish she would put the seat down and clothes the door.

I see no real difference


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I don't go for cutesy, either. And I hate those simpering faces that have cropped up on everything the past few years. They make me sick. 

I think it will end up being pretty even as far as we women wanting scary and even gross along with the men.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Im a gory type of chick too but good thread.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Ive seen both. Men and women doing cutesy stuff and both going gory.
I now a few chicks that are real serious and pull off one awesome display that is pretty sick. Hard to say.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

No gore. Nothing scary or creepy. Lots of bright flashing lights, butterflies and puppies.
Oh talking about Halloween not my Arbor Day display. Well then. Still no gore (no guts, no blood), no actors. High creepiness. I don't go for the scare at all.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I go for a great scare and hate the cute stuff. Maybe if I still had little kids I'd tone it down a little. Ah, who am I kidding.....I'd scare the ever living crap outta them...just ask them...I did it when they were younger LOL.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> I go for a great scare and hate the cute stuff.


This is from the lady who was making Disney headstones on PINK foam. I rest my case, lol.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

It was for a woman on freecycle who requested CUTE stones so her little kids didn't get scared!!!!!!!!! Be careful or you're face will be on the next one....MUWAHAHAHAHAHA :zombie:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

heheh get him trishanne!

I don't like cute, BUT I DID do cute for 2 years because my youngest was terrified and I mean TERRIFIED of Halloween stuff... even if you put on a funny cute mask, he would freak out. So, we had cutesy ghosts and bats and pumpkins until he was 2...(gawd that was tuff) then I changed it, and he watched me make stuff. Now he is right into it. (Whew) and always wants to help make stuff. And tries everytime we are at the doctor to convince the doctor to give me the skeleton in his office.

I don't like gore at all though, and keep it out of my displays.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't do cute, either. 

My husband and I really work to evoke a complete feeling of spookiness and unease, without the gore. My aim has always been for our haunt to feel like a "real" haunted house.

On the other hand, inside the house, I really like to decorate with vintage-style Halloween decorations. Does that fall into the realm of cute?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting question.

I go somewhere in between. Cute has its place, especially with smaller kids who are scared. I don't see traumatizing them so they don't like the holiday.

I don't do a whole gory/gruesome display because of the amount of smaller children I get every year but I try to make it kinda creepy so it will appeal to a larger audience. I have some cute stuff in the house but I decorate outside with more traditional halloween props. Ghosts, JOLs, skeletons, etc. One year I had a prop with gory cross mark burned into her forehead..it had me creeped out! 

I like the gory props, and I like just plain creepy looking props. My tastes have changed a lot over the years. I had more cute stuff when I was younger but it has gotten creepier over the years.

I don't know if gruesome vs cute is skewed to either side in these forums because the people here are really into prop building and like all kinds of stuff. Lack of gore doesn't necessarily mean cute. You used the word "clever" to go with cute on the gal's side. I think clever goes with both equally but I don't know that I have seen more gore/grisly from either side more than the other. 

Guys vs Gals
Greusom vs Cute
Dunno!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

So the difference would be cute vs gorey? That is interesting. But what happens if a man haunter would marry a female haunter, how would they decide between cute and gorey? I see a fight a brewing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"Look honey, blood squirts out of its eyes...isn't that cute?"


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

This is my side of the haunt and thats yours.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Haunted B, that is what I say to my wife! LOL


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sickie, I believe that! LOL!


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Hmmm... I don't think that the gore factor is exclusively found on the Y chromosome, but I do think that more males lean toward blood and guts than females. It may be more of a conditioning thing than an inborn thing, though. You know, the "sugar and spice and everything nice" versus the "snips and snails and puppydog tails." It's hard to go against one's childhood programming.

I lean toward creepy/eerie/spooky in my display, and don't go for sudden scares. Last year DH and I had some ideas that would kick it up to the next level in creepiness, but almost to the point where people might be offended. For the record, I could really give a crap what adults in my neighborhood think my display, but I don't want to traumatize little ones. I think I will push the envelope this year, not with blood and guts, but in other ways, and see what happens


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i dont see a difference, and just to say: blood and gore is a cheap method to make people freaked, its just gross


----------



## AuntBite (Jan 24, 2007)

Personally I don't like cute. However I Do like clever or whitty. Because of the nature of where I haunt (lg. cornfield maze) the creepy/unease factor is already built in. In the few displays I do within the maze I shoot for uping the creep factor and a little whit. i.e. the graveyard...I go for realism but if a patron stops too read the head stones they are puns on names. Our place is family oriented so no nudity or really gross stuff, still it scares the vast majority of adults.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm male, and don't do gore. Just creepy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have no problem toward gore or creepy or scary. Our plan is to do two displays. One not so scary for the little kids, and one much creepier for the creepiness lovers.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I probably go on what you guys would refer to as cute. I do the Lemax Spooky own display ad nauseum. Then I do the witch kitchen. The living room is mostly store bought props... Gemmy animated. Until I got on the chat lines I didn't think much about building... now it is a time, space, money issue where building is concerned. Spooky is great. Gory is not for me.

My biggest thing with Halloween is that it should be fun. At no time would I _ever want to scare a child. I would never wish to make them afraid of such a great holiday.

I do, however, respect and appreciate all the different variations of Halloween we share here. Keep up the good work fellow haunters!_


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I know what you mean. Scaring kids too young will make them hate the holiday. As kids mature, more like to get into the scary stuff. That's one reason why I try to incorporate both.

When I did a haunted hallway for the park district, I always had the tour guide come in and announce whether we had teens or little kids. For little kids we toned everything down and stopped doing screams. On the other hand, we let the teens have it all! LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like it all. Give me creepy, give me shock, give me gore and body parts and blood. Give me bats and ghosts, soft chilling audio and in your face torture. Give me bats, cats, owls and bowls. I'm a guy, and I want it all. I am NOT ashamed of it.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I haven't noticed much of a difference myself. I wonder if there's more of subtle difference in aesthetic style, rather than an obvious line drawn between "cute" and "scary"...

Personally, I tend to leave out the gore.. But I also don't do a lot of the other things people do, such as movie monsters, pirates, etc. I go for classic spooky, with my own twist to it. Though I LOVE to add an element of humor to it (such as my talking skulls, and the epitaphs that will go on my gravestones)

I don't completely avoid the cute stuff... I'll use some at work. I might use some if I have a party. But it doesn't go in my haunt.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The differnce thta I have seen is in the details. Woman tend to make sure the whole thing is right books bottles etc they sweat the small stuff where as the male gets the big things right but rarely do detail unless it is part of a larger prop.


----------

